# Taking the Jet Plunge......maybe



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 15, 2013)

Tinboat jetters! I've been eying a G3 1656 CCJ with a Yammy 60/40 jet. I just completed a credit app for one.....I'm pretty set on buying it.

I love my little 1448 (link below in my signature), but I spend 80% of my time in shallow water or traversing it and I'm tired of putting along with my prop or just plain avoiding places. I think I'm ready for a jet.

I have limited experience with a jet. But I have spent the last month reading everything I can find on. Any advice for a jet noob?.........I'm new to a jet, but I'm not new to boats, shallow water or common sense. 

Should I expect a huge difference in handling? 
For your jet, how deep does the water need to be for you to plane?


----------



## semojetman (Feb 15, 2013)

Jets do deffinetly handle different.

1st: your always in gear, cant make that impeller stop.
2nd: not good steering unless you are giving it throttle.
3rd: at WOT even a semi v boat, but mostly flat bottoms slide alot in corners.

There are some handling characteristics that suck, but the advantages of running shallow are so great.

Once you go jet, youll never go back.

Good luck and anyway i can help, just holler.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 15, 2013)

Once you go jet you will never go back - truer words have never been spoken. 

1) always start in 18" of water if possible
2) when trailering you will be correcting a lot more than with a prop as there is no lower unit/rudder in the water
3) you will slide during cornering. Once you get the hang of it you will love it but in the beginning you will scare yourself more than once. 
4) you get lower than average gas mileage. 
5) make sure your impeller is sharp and shimmed correctly. There are threads on here to explain how to do it. Once you learn how to do it, always do it yourself. Don't be scared to learn either, it is not too difficult. 
That is all I have for now. As I think of things ill post them.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys for chiming in. Several of the things you have mention go right along with the reading I have been doing. You will always find solid advice on tinboats.net.

Keep it coming!


----------



## catmansteve (Feb 16, 2013)

Accept the fact that jets are expensive, and breaking stuff is expensive, but it's gonna happen at some point if you're using the boat for it's intended purpose. Once you get past that, it's a blast and you'll never look back


----------



## fishbum (Feb 16, 2013)

I would take a test drive in the exact boat you intend to buy
If possible!! I think the biggest thing about people switching over is how disappointed they are with the power of the smaller jet motors. Getting on plane and getting on plane when you need to is two different things. I have had 8 jet boats and it didn't take me long to find out that no one ever complains about too much power. With more power than you need you can run at lower rpm still on plane and save a lot of gas.


----------



## rockdamage (Feb 17, 2013)

buckshotmarine.com


----------



## fender66 (Feb 17, 2013)

> Once you go jet you will never go back - truer words have never been spoken.



+1


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 10, 2013)

how are you liking it so far?


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 10, 2013)

If you buy the boat wit enough power , you are going to love it . Best desciption I can give you is " a large jet ski" . It will slide when you need to spin and get out of that dead end slough. The milage sucks , but what you gain will more than make up for it . I sold mine to mackdaddy and am already think I need another. My next one will be BIG and maybe four stroke. They will cavitate in following seas or chop till you get it set up just right for your boat.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 10, 2013)

Paul Marx said:


> If you buy the boat wit enough power , you are going to love it . Best desciption I can give you is " a large jet ski" . It will slide when you need to spin and get out of that dead end slough. The milage sucks , but what you gain will more than make up for it . I sold mine to mackdaddy and am already think I need another. My next one will be BIG and maybe four stroke. They will cavitate in following seas or chop till you get it set up just right for your boat.


One day i will finish this project boat and get it in the bay. I am picking up my aluminum for the boat and starting a little build thread i suppose.


----------

